# Looking for that "plastic gun" for hanging tags



## rattle rocker (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey there, so we are almost ready to ship to some stores, have our hangtags ready but not sure how to out them on, does anyone know where to get the "gun" that connects those plastic things to the shirt? Yikes, hope that made sense, we cant use string because our tags are not folded.... any ideas? thanks


----------



## mrebrandstudios (May 31, 2007)

Hello Rattle Rocker

The Gun and the bullets (the plastic thread that secures the tag to the fabric)
can be purchased at any garment supply store.
Pico Fixtures in Los Angeles will carry that item
I am sorry I dont have the number now but if you need it send me a PM and I will gladly get for you.

Thank You
Michael Reed


----------



## Thundertoes (Jun 11, 2007)

Is this what you're looking for?

eBay: ~PRICE TAGGING TAG GUN, 1000 3" BARBS, 1 NEEDLE package (item 140127561909 end time Jun-11-07 10:32:00 PDT)

Jacky


----------



## Moonie (Nov 17, 2006)

Most Office Depots carry them.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yep, they are called tagging guns. You can get them pretty inexpensively on eBay.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

They're cheap and plentiful on eBay; definitely the cheapest place to get them, although shipping can sometimes take a while (although mine was about four days).


----------



## rattle rocker (Jan 3, 2007)

THanks so much, i got one today at staples but i might just return it and order one off e-bay, i saw that they were so cheap earlier and thought it was sort of fishy....
thanks again


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

Retail Marking Products - Uline


----------

